# Do I need to repack these mylar bags?



## suzyq (Jan 21, 2011)

I packed some wheat and oats in large mylar bags for 5 gallon buckets and put in 4-500cc O2 absorbers each. Most of the bags tightened up, but I have 3 that still have some air (there's a definite "pillow" of air). I actually already opened them up, put new absorbers in, and resealed; but for some reason I'm not getting enough air out I guess. Do I try again? Any ideas of what happened? Thanks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Could be a pin hole in yer bag. I use lots a mylars with my foodsaver an once in awhile I'll get one that be bad. The machine runs an sucks it down but before ya seal it the vac in the bag be lost. I'll retry em, but generally just get rid a the bag cause I don't wanna loose the product.


----------



## Halfpint (Jan 23, 2011)

Opps.... I have packed my mylar bag in 5 gal buckets and added o2 but sealed the bucket up.. Was I to wait and check the mylar before I sealed the bucket......whats :dunno:next


----------



## suzyq (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I did open up the bags to reseal with new O2 absorbers. The O2 absorbers in two of the bags were still soft and powdery. Took them out and put new ones in and resealed. Now to see if it works this time.


----------

